# Why me,Lord,Why me.



## Davey Jones (Nov 8, 2013)

First the colonoscopy and  the EGD 2 weeks ago and now surgery on the nose for melanoma yesterday.
I swear before  I couldn't even see these spots on the side of the nose and when she was looking at my face she goes with a red pen "there,there and there".
I kept saying "where?where?where? I don't see nothing."
This is what I get for moving from Boston to Florida 15 years ago.(g)
Cripes 12 stiches,big bandage and the kid's laughing "Papa Halloween was last week".


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about all your problems, Davey. Hope things get better. 

Just a question from a potential (and hopeful) Florida resident - how much time did you spend outdoors, and did you use sunscreens of any kind?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2013)

Geez, Davey, Looks like they got both ends covered now. Hope everything turns out ok. I've had several moles sent in to check for cancer but so far so good.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 8, 2013)

Hang in there, Davey.


----------



## TICA (Nov 8, 2013)

Think positive Davey, it is a good thing they found them and removed them.  Get well!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2013)

Wishing you the best Davey, a brimmed hat is what I would use instead of sunscreens, too many toxins in them.


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 8, 2013)

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry to hear about all your problems, Davey. Hope things get better.
> 
> Just a question from a potential (and hopeful) Florida resident - how much time did you spend outdoors, and did you use sunscreens of any kind?



Fair skinned vs dark skinned plays a factor too I believe. (maybe?)  ..and oily vs dry.    I have never used sunscreen, and I'm always out in the hot Texas heat/sun.  In the summer, in the pool, it would be hard to keep sunscreen on anyway.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes skin type does play a big part Bonnie but all are at risk to some degree.  

Skin cancer is rife in OZ for obvious reason.  We've had a campaign running since the 80s called Slip Slop Slap, originally aimed at kids but applying to all.  It's Slip on a shirt. Slop on some sun-screen. Slap on a hat.  

It has had a fair bit of success in reducing common garden variety sun cancers but melanomas proved to be an anomaly in the stats.  The rate wavered but overall rose, while other types fell.

It's been theorized, not proven to my knowledge but seems sensible enough to be right, that propensity to develop melanoma later in life depends on the amount of sun exposure a person had as a child to teenager.  Kids who spent their days at the beach, or got suburnt often are statistically more likely to develop the more dangerous forms of skin cancers in middle to later life.

That accounts for the rise of melanoma cases as the baby boomers aged.  We seemed to be the first generation to be addicted to suntans etc.  Our parents and previous generations didn't do the 'beach lifestyle' thing did they?  They wore hats, always. It was the norm and the fashion.  That fashion died out and the bare headed, bare as much as legal body, oiled and tanned look became the fad.  We are paying for that now.  Those former bleached blonde surfies of the 60s are easy to spot now, they're the ones with the  scars of removed sun cancers.   

Kids on beaches these days wear special sunproof material shirts, floppy hats with flaps that hang down the back of their necks and have their exposed bits covered in sun-screen of all colours.  They look total fashion victims but they stand a better chance in later life of lessening the melanoma risk.

As with all things it's not a 100% sure thing, many quite young people, in their 20s, contract melanomas despite the Sunsmart campaign.  It does seem to be more likely to be lethal in younger people than older ones unless caught very early for some reason.

Those tanning machines that look like coffins with lights in them that people lay down in to get a 'salon tan' have been, or are being banned here.  The incidence of fatal melanoma in younger people has been traced to them in many cases.

But, as life tends to go, there's no free lunch.  It's now a worry that kids aren't getting enough sunlight leading to poor bone development and osteoporosis risk in later life.  Like me. siiiigh.  I have that pale freckly 'Celtic' type skin that sunburns in 10 minutes and blisters in 20 so I had to stay covered up as a kid and the beach was only done at holiday time. I got sunburned every damned year just the same but only for a week or so a year.  Now a low vitamin D count, plus genetic factors have led to osteoporosis problems.  

Finding a balance of enough sun exposure for bones, but not enough for melanoma in every individual child is impossible for researchers to nail.  It's a lucky dip.  But life's like that.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 8, 2013)

Its not the length of time you spend outdoors in Florida as we aged the skin is more senistive to the sun. Sunscreens of # 40-50 is recommended plus a large brim hat especially for the face area. Im always saying to myself "im just going out for 5 minutes and nothing can happen", thats a mistake.
I have a large pool that needs constant cleaning and always in the pool doing the cleaning.
Thinking in the pool so no need for sunscreen,neighbor told me "Sun reflects on water you idiot"(g)

Make sure you ask all the right questions BEFORE moving to Florida,I moved here 15 years ago and wish I move here 50 years ago. Its the dry humidity you need to get use too,summers here can be brutal.
E-mail me if you need more info re Florida.




SifuPhil said:


> Sorry to hear about all your problems, Davey. Hope things get better.
> 
> Just a question from a potential (and hopeful) Florida resident - how much time did you spend outdoors, and did you use sunscreens of any kind?


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe that explains the man breast.




SeaBreeze said:


> Wishing you the best Davey, a brimmed hat is what I would use instead of sunscreens, too many toxins in them.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 8, 2013)

TICA said:


> Think positive Davey, it is a good thing they found them and removed them.  Get well!!


I second that Davey. I had a small melanoma removed from my arm several years ago, thanks to my very observant GP. On a scale of 1 to 4 it was a zero so I consider myself very lucky. I go regularly now for an all over skin examination. He even checks between my toes because melanomas can turn up in places not exposed to the sun.

Buy a lottery ticket to celebrate.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 8, 2013)

_You are very lucky that the Doctor saw it early , my cousin is not so lucky he had one on his neck and it was found too late, it has gone to his liver , kidneys and now his brain, so i will be losing my beautiful cousin shortly and i am so very sad as we are very close. So get those spots checked_


----------



## grannyjo (Nov 8, 2013)

I try to spread my health check-ups throughout the year.  February is the time to have my eyes checked, for the cataracts and Fuch's disease.  April I see the bloke who checks on my aortic aneurism.  May is for the skin check - had so many non malignant skin lesions removed then. July is for the general doctor - get the bowel scan kit as well as the general blood health checks.  No worries,  trying to keep on top of it all,  but if it is all at the same time,  it could become a bit overwhelming.


----------



## GDAD (Nov 8, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> First the colonoscopy and  the EGD 2 weeks ago and now surgery on the nose for melanoma yesterday.
> I swear before  I couldn't even see these spots on the side of the nose and when she was looking at my face she goes with a red pen "there,there and there".
> I kept saying "where?where?where? I don't see nothing."
> This is what I get for moving from Boston to Florida 15 years ago.(g)
> Cripes 12 stiches,big bandage and the kid's laughing "Papa Halloween was last week".



Davey: we all have a down time in our lives, mine when they *thought* I had bone Cancer, lucky I didn't
but i suffer every day with arthritis in my spine. Mate sorry this is happening to you *BUT ,retain a *
Positive attitude, & wear a broad brimmed hat & slap on  30 plus sun block.
*I wear a sun vest in the pool & slap on sunblock!!!* .....cheers Mate

*Oh ask your specialist & he will tell you the spots were probably formed 30 years ago.*


----------



## terra (Nov 8, 2013)

I had a suspect "thing" cut out of my back last week.... still waiting for the biopsy report.  

I always cover up completely when working outside.... long bib & brace overalls, long sleeved shirts, gloves, wide brimmed hat, sunglasses etc and yet these things keep popping up on my body.

Methinks that it's a result of my younger years, circa 1950 - 60, running around with nothing more than a pair of shorts.  Also no sunscreen back then.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 8, 2013)

_And if we did put anything on it was Baby oil OMG_


----------



## terra (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah !...that and coconut oil !   That's what you really needed to fry your skin !


----------



## Casper (Nov 8, 2013)

_*All of the above for me too.... :badgirl:*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 8, 2013)

As a small child I was anointed with Olive Oil before being sent outside as a sacrifice to the Sun God.   
Onya, and thanks a lot Mum!  



Anyone else hear of the 'cure' for sunburn back then?  You were liberally rubbed with a squashed tomato's juice, and left for a few minutes for it to dry, then shoved under the coldest showers ever got in summer. 

 Was that little ritual 'normal' anywhere else??  
... and no it didn't make an iota of difference.


Just thinking about it now it sounds like an Italian recipe with the cooking process coming between the Olive Oil and the addition of Tomato.


----------



## terra (Nov 8, 2013)

My mum gently dabbed our sunburnt backs with cold tea.... Liptons I believe.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 8, 2013)

terra said:


> Yeah !...that and coconut oil !   That's what you really needed to fry your skin !



_It was said that the coconut oil gave you a lovely suntan, never thought i was frying my body haha_


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 8, 2013)

_Yes i have heard of the tomato thingy, but never tried it myself, i made a daring parade in my new bikini at the pool , no sunscreen or oil and my midriff was so burnt it looked like fish scales and took ages to come good, last time i wore a bikini_


----------



## GDAD (Nov 9, 2013)

White vinegar in a cool bath soothed the soreness!


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 9, 2013)

GDAD your right vinegar is excellent. You will smell like a dill pickle, but it will take away the burning.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 9, 2013)

_*Davey Jones:* _


> First the colonoscopy and the EGD 2 weeks ago and now surgery on the nose for melanoma yesterday.



So glad your doctor caught that Davey, skin cancer is nothing to play with. _

*Jillaroo:*



			You are very lucky that the Doctor saw it early , my cousin is not so lucky he had one on his neck and it was found too late, it has gone to his liver , kidneys and now his brain, so i will be losing my beautiful cousin shortly and i am so very sad as we are very close. So get those spots checked
		
Click to expand...


Jill, I'm very sorry to hear about your cousin.  Skin cancer is one of the most insidious types of cancer.  It's hard to believe that a small spot on the skin can cause such devastation.  That's why many people ignore spots until it's too late.

*Terra:* _


> I had a suspect "thing" cut out of my back last week.... still waiting for the biopsy report.



Terra, keeping my fingers crossed for a good outcome on the biopsy.  Please keep us posted.


I've had both squamous cell and basal cell carcinoma on my leg.  The first spot, squamous cell was shown to a dermatologist several years ago and to a surgeon twice.  The dermatologist blew it off as an old age spot.  I persisted in showing it to my surgeon who was treating me for varicose veins.  The first time he really had no comment, the second time I pointed it out he did a punch biopsy and it came back positive.  He operated on it at the same time  my knee doctor was doing a arthroscopy on my knee..two surgeons for the price of two.  

The second one, a basal cell popped up about three inches from the first one and was taken care of in the dermatologist's office.  I now have a thorough going over every six months because of my history.  I am prone to growing those scaly spots known as keratosis, so the dermie burns several off on just about every visit.....these are compliments of frying myself in the sun, by accident and on purpose in my younger days.  

Everyone should get themselves checked out by a dermatologist on a regular basis, as even some of the benign looking spots can have cancer lurking behind them.


----------



## terra (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Ozarkgal... I'm off to the Doc tomorrow to have stitches out and hopefully get the good news on biopsy.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 9, 2013)

Good luck, Davey, you'll be looking like yourself in no time.  Let's just be grateful they were caught in time.

All my life I've felt cursed because I hated being outside for any length of time...while my friends loved laying out on the beach and being by the pool, I didn't.  I've come to know now it was a blessing.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 9, 2013)

terra said:


> I had a suspect "thing" cut out of my back last week.... still waiting for the biopsy report.
> 
> I always cover up completely when working outside.... long bib & brace overalls, long sleeved shirts, gloves, wide brimmed hat, sunglasses etc and yet these things keep popping up on my body.
> 
> Methinks that it's a result of my younger years, circa 1950 - 60, running around with nothing more than a pair of shorts.  Also no sunscreen back then.



I've been through so many worrisome times with so many friends and that's the worst part -- not knowing.   Thinking positive thoughts and keeping fingers crossed for you Terra.  I'm not just saying this to make you feel better, but just want to remind you the majority of times it isn't worth the worry.  I hate you're having to go through the wk-end not knowing, but I've been there and it's hard to think about anything else.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 9, 2013)

terra said:


> Thanks Ozarkgal... I'm off to the Doc tomorrow to have stitches out and hopefully get the good news on biopsy.



_*Terra i missed replying to your post no excuse, i hope all is ok with you and that the Doc has good news.*_


----------



## terra (Nov 9, 2013)

No problems at all Jillaroo.. I'm just growing old disgracefully and on top of the world.  
Not a spring chicken but gee, I feel so privileged when I see other folk, some younger than me, barely able to get around without the aid of a walking stick or walking frame.

My cup sure ain't half-empty... it's a mighty fine half-full for which I'm forever grateful for.


----------

